# CENSORED: What Bodybuilding.com Edited Out of Their Latest BCAA Article



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2018)

*CENSORED: What Bodybuilding.com Edited Out of Their Latest BCAA Article*

_by Anthony Roberts_

?A recent barrage of marketing may have you asking yourself: Do BCAAs work, or were they disproven??

So begins the latest Branched Chain Amino Acid article published by former online supplement giant Bodybuilding.com, and current unwitting opponent of Grandmaster Jeff Bezos, resigned to playing out the final moves of a forced mate.

The article discusses a recent paper authored by Robert R. Wolfe, Ph.D., and published in the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition: ?Branched-chain amino acids and muscle protein synthesis in humans: myth or reality??

The paper concludes that BCAA supplements alone do not support muscle anabolism. I concur. Mostly. I don?t know anyone who started using BCAAs and can point to a significant (quantifiable) difference it?s made above and beyond ?yah, they work, I can tell I?m more recovered and stuff??

The Bodybuilding?com article takes umbrage with this conclusion, and sets out a case for the practical use of BCAAs. You can read the article for yourself. Or not. (You probably should)

But what you can?t read is the section that?s been removed from the final piece, which discusses in-depth the vested financial interest the author of the paper has, in terms of discounting BCAA use in favor of Essential Amino Acids. I should note that Bobybuilding?com (perhaps) has their own vested interest, in not publishing this information.

I present to you here, unedited, without further comment, the portions of the original article that were censored out of the live version:

Coinciding with the timing of that review paper?s publication, you?ll find an August 2, 2017 published video also begins by asking the lead question, ?Did you know on their own BCAAs don?t really work??

https://youtu.be/tCUugrRBFuE) by a multi-level marketing company, named TriVita Inc (Scottsdale, AZ), for its product MyoHealth?. That product?s promotional video mis-informatively begins by stating, ?Branched chain amino acids (BCAA?s) don?t work.? Likewise, a new sub-brand of the sports nutrition legacy company, TwinLab Corporation, called Reaal?, on its homepage (https://reaalmuscle.com/

Not coincidentally, the MyoHealth product marketing video features, and both the TriVita and Reaal products have one thing very much in common ? the video includes the author of the aforementioned JISSN review article, Dr Robert Wolfe, and both products utilize the patent that Dr Wolfe is a co-inventor and owner.(link: http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2? ) That patent, co-invented by another esteemed researcher, Dr Arny Ferrando, is for a proprietary blend of?..wait for it?..wait for it?yep, the nine EAAs (plus arginine).

One would assume that in our post-Wikileaks, full transparency branding world that Dr Wolfe would have disclosed such obvious and biased conflicts of interest within the JISSN review paper. Instead, his JISSN article?s Competing Interests statement reads, ?Dr. Wolfe has received research grants and/or honoraria from the National Cattleman?s Beef Checkoff program Abbott Nutrition, Danone and PepsiCo. Dr. Wolfe owns shares in Essential Blends, LLC, and has been a consultant for Axcella LLC.?

A search for Essential Blends, LLC, and a subsequent search of the State of Alaska?s records shows that the Fairbanks, Alaska-based company was formed in 2013, and lists Dr Wolfe, Frederick Wolfe, and Robert Coker as the principals and members. (link: https://www.commerce.alaska.gov/.../EntityDetail/10011253). The company?s website (essentialblends.co/) provides very little information and defective links, but does reference a product of the company?s, called MyoEon, as a ?proprietary amino acid technology?proven to build and maintain muscle at higher rates than any other substance.?

Within the supply side of the dietary supplement industry, Dr Wolfe?s and Ferrando?s patented EAA blend is being licensed and sold under the registered trademark, Reginator?. Marketed as having been tested in 24 human clinical studies. No doubt, a combined total of the amino acid and protein studies collectively conducted by the world-renowned researchers, Drs Wolfe and Ferrando. For if indeed the patented formula has been tested and the data published in peer review as extensively as marketed, then such public disclosure would itself have voided the formulation?s patentability altogether. But that?s beside the point.

*Source:* https://medium.com/@anthonyroberts/...-out-of-their-latest-bcaa-article-16d7b49b5c6


----------

